# Fishing Shirts!?



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Y is there a bungie loop on one side of the shirt and a velcrow strap on the other top half of the shirt?????????


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

for bungie jumping


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

They are extra whistles and bells, just like cars, more accessories = more $$$$


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

GreyGoose said:


> Y is there a bungie loop on one side of the shirt and a velcrow strap on the other top half of the shirt?????????


the bungie loop you are referring to is on the long sleeve shirts so that when you roll the sleeves up there is another "tab" that appears from inside the sleeve that goes through that bungie and then buttons close to hold your rolled up sleeves up.

the velcro flap is for whatever you want it to be for.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

I think the bungie loop you are referring to is near the pocket? It is used to hold the wateproof pouch that usually comes with the shirts.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hang ur medical equipment off it....


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

That's easy . . . . hang stuff on - sun glasses - pen - tie off a radio - gps - grab a good looking guy by it - the list goes on forever . . . . . and the loop is always there. wg


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

When wading, I use the velcro strap near the pocket to hold my rod while tying a lure or sometimes unhooking a fish.


----------



## lowpro (Dec 20, 2006)

The loop is for the engine kill cord, the velcro is for glasses. I think.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

The velcro is to screw up everything else in the dryer.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

velcro is a so called rod holder.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> The velcro is to screw up everything else in the dryer.


So true


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, if you have enough greenie catalogue points, there's the superduper 2cool flask and koozie holder with bungee cord. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

ITS FOR FIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!

duh


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Lat22 said:


> The velcro is to screw up everything else in the dryer.


so true! it collects lint and other fuzzies and is prety much useless after a few washes...I use the bungie to hold my Acme fish caller.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Accoring to the tag, the velcro loop is a rod holder as pointed out earlier.


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

gus110 said:


> I think the bungie loop you are referring to is near the pocket? It is used to hold the wateproof pouch that usually comes with the shirts.


then i got ripped off, didnt get no stinkin water pproof pouch, theieves...


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I tell all my non fishin shirt wearin buddies that the velcro strap is for your stringer so the sharks won't take you out to sea. They seem to be agreeable to that.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Privateer said:


> so true! it collects lint and other fuzzies and is prety much useless after a few washes...I use the bungie to hold my Acme fish caller.


Man I hated when my caller got lost but I am saving 
2cool green stamps for a new one.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

columbia originally designed the shirts for fly fishing. bottom loop is for an extractor, forceps etc. top loob for a rod, insert the rod from the bottom, tip goes first. that way you put your arm over your rod, right arm. and pinch the reel or butt under your right arm.


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

*huh?????*

that velcro thingy is to hold ur wifes granny panties while you arrive for work:doowapsta


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

The loop and velcro are to make the wearer of the shirt look a little more baaadazz...and to sell more shirts. No other purpose. Howz it workin?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*X2,*

and that's what I think it is for.:cheers:


HydraSports said:


> When wading, I use the velcro strap near the pocket to hold my rod while tying a lure or sometimes unhooking a fish.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

its for holding your beer


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

edex said:


> columbia originally designed the shirts for fly fishing. bottom loop is for an extractor, forceps etc. top loob for a rod, insert the rod from the bottom, tip goes first. that way you put your arm over your rod, right arm. and pinch the reel or butt under your right arm.


ding ding ding


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

None of my shirts have those velcro thingies or bungee loops...I must have bought the wrong brand! I'm calling ExOfficio and Simms and tell them they need to look at those Columbia shirts to get competitive.

BTW, the Simm Big Sky shirts rule!


----------

